# jerk jigger



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

okay so ive gotten several requests for links to my rod video tutorials. this rod is gonna be my jerk jigging rod for the piers, in in my west coast style with a cord wrap and turks head with a funky marble and acid rap. well i just finished it this morning at about 430 in the morning by noon i had it outside, and i launched a 1 ounce wieght over 50 yards consistantly and then i tied onto a 15 lb dumb bell and lifted it with no problem. so i am stoked and here are the videos they should be in order:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8D2IeaFF1s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD3dN3rKl3k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJUaeLCsL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbZqkqJqtqM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ9yN9Zwk7U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXKKmQe5lw4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeVeiOFXd4w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhMAI3NrZM4

these videos where meant for tidal fish but they will work here to.

hope you learn something and give me suggestions and ideas and input.
mark


----------

